# Just WoW!!



## ourmanflint (9 Dec 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but my jaw dropped looking at this gorgeous aquarium




 

full set can be found here
http://aquascaping.floraquatic.com/2014/12/une-plongee-dans-la-nature-par-takashi-amano/


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Dec 2014)

I love the lilies in the back....


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Dec 2014)

There is a short YouTube video of this tank....


----------



## flygja (10 Dec 2014)

That looks cool. Mostly lowish maintenance plants too. Giving me lots of ideas of plant choices for my own tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Dec 2014)

A well balanced aqua scape IMO is not about difficult plants, but an overall natural feeling, thus easy/ low maintenance plants can make a beautiful tank without the need for fussy difficult plants. 
Beginners, such as myself, should keep that in mind.

Here some more Youtube


----------



## daizeUK (10 Dec 2014)

Suddenly I have a desire to visit Tokyo


----------



## Edvet (10 Dec 2014)

Looks nice, i just keep wondering how many people potter around in it every night to keep it like this.


----------



## Paulo Soares (10 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


> Looks nice, i just keep wondering how many people potter around in it every night to keep it like this.



You think just like me  and if we add a photoshop or studio to work the pictures and so on... probably my tank will look a lot greater ah ah ah   
Amano... is seeing to believe it!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (10 Dec 2014)

It could have been a reflection but I swear I saw fingerprints on the glass at 2:57 on that last video.


----------



## ourmanflint (10 Dec 2014)

Thanks for the videos Martin! Looks like they changed fish at some point, or are those still bosemanni rainbows?
I think the backlighting is genius, really adds to the feeling of being underwater looking up.


----------



## Chris Jackson (10 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


> Looks nice, i just keep wondering how many people potter around in it every night to keep it like this.



All is revealed... a long night for two it seems


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Dec 2014)

Did you see the outflows at 5:25.....they are facing to the near corner and to the front.....I guess in such large tank you have to get creative if you don't want to use a spray bar.


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Dec 2014)

Yes I thought that was very interesting. I'm guessing it helps get water circulation down to the lower levels of the tank..... Of course the ADA guys might just be playing with us and altering things for the camera!


----------



## daizeUK (11 Dec 2014)

It must take some skill to use those tools - I find it hard enough using normal tweezers without extensions!


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Dec 2014)

Chris Jackson said:


> Yes I thought that was very interesting. I'm guessing it helps get water circulation down to the lower levels of the tank..... Of course the ADA guys might just be playing with us and altering things for the camera!


I don't think they altered it, cause I've seen it in other video's before, just not as clear as in this one.


----------



## Edvet (11 Dec 2014)

I guess if you have a large turnover and you can deliver optimal fresh water (nutrients and CO2) to the tank, circulation becomes less of a problem (like if they turnover the full tankvolume 2-3 times an hour and replace it with water out of a huge filtration system, very clean and optimal prepared).


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Dec 2014)

Chris Jackson said:


> All is revealed... a long night for two it seems




That's a bonkers amount of work...makes me feel guilty - haven't been on top of my tank maintenance recently...


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (11 Dec 2014)

I still feel there's a bit of a dichotomy between "nature aquarium" and "trimming each life individually". 

Love the tanks though, especially the 4 mtr. one, the 7 mtr. is a bit too artificial for my taste.


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Dec 2014)

and next year an even bigger one...in Portugal 





The Nature Aquarium Gallery is currently closed until the end of March, 2015.The gallery is closed due to the preparation of the aquatic plants that will be used for the Lisbon Oceanarium project - creating the world's largest
Nature Aquarium, scheduled around the end of January 2015.

We apologize to those who had a plan to visit the gallery during the period.
Your understanding is very much appreciated.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (11 Dec 2014)

Sounds like a great excuse for a spring drive to Lisbon!


----------



## Martin in Holland (24 Dec 2014)

The making of....


----------



## Edvet (24 Dec 2014)

Looks like a plexiglas/acrylic tank.


----------

